# Fish tanks in bedrooms?(CM's Thread of the week)



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My parents seem convinced that breathing in the fish air or evaporated water is harmful to me... anyone heard anything about possibly lung fungus or health risks? 
I have a fan on usually but the door is closed with no vents or windows. Just curious!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I would kind of doubt it. I suppose it would really depend on how much evaporation occurs in your tank. During the winter I maybe lose 1-2 gallons a week, but that is with extremely dry air. You probably end up breathing as much evaportated water from your toilet. The only other thing I can offer is this, on most humidifiers, particularly stand alone units that you might have in various spots in the home, it is recomended you add an atibacterial solution. But that is something that is made to forcibly add 10 gallons a day to your homes air, and certainly not the quantity you get from tank evaporation. Try adding some form of ventilation, either keep the window or door open, and use the fan to bring in outside air. If nothing changes, probably not the tank, look elsewhere, if you have an improvement, well, they may be on to something.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

For Lexus question, I dun think so, it's good as long as it is not really damp. In fact, have a tank of water in the bed room may be a good idea (healthy)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea it keeps you mositured, like in winter bloody noises run more since so dry in house. It's very undoubtful, i have 10 tanks in my den/living room, i did begin to have small mold problem but i installed a digital dehumidifier and went away, (after i cleaned it too) winter time you will only have that problem as windows are open more in summer. That is only thing i would strongly suggest getting for the winter if you don't have one is a dehumidifier.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO,. that is the funniest thing I ever heard, I have 5 tanks here in the living room, so what is the differents,
Ask you folks if it;s any better breathing n the dirty air from outside, dust when the wind blows, gas fumes from car and the other nastys they expell out, fumes from house cleaning products, and the list goes on.....
Oh yeah, ask them where the moisture in the air comes from,,,,,I bet it;s rivers, ponds, lakes that all have millions and millions of fish in them, where is the rain from,,,,,
the same rivers, ponds, lakes,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah, i have tanks spread all over my house and i always have, and ive never had a problem, or heard of anyone who has.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

poppycot! there is no scientific basis for thier claims, I had 4 tanks in my room at school and I'm a healthy guy, haven't needed to go to the doctor in years. that was a total of 90 gallons! I didn't even have any mold problems, you just gotta be careful if you spill water onto the carpet because then it can mold if you don't soak it up with a towel or something.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Haha. I bet we can all remember something preposterous our parents told us to prohibit us from doing something (even if they believed the atrocity or not)... Kinda like how everyone's parents told us if we keep crossing our eyes, they'll stay that way... lol...


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 9 tanks ranging in size from 5.5 to 75 gals in my bedroom- total gals there is 275.5. I have no moisture or mold problems. It does stay warmer in my room than in the rest of the house- geat in winter not so great in summer.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have our aquaterrarium and 15 gallon tank in our bedroom. the fish tank we have to replace about 2 gallons per week it gets pretty hot upstairs.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

You are NOT going to get anything FROM your tank into the evaporated air. What you might have is more of the particles that are in the air already attaching to the more moist air.

If anything this should help breathing by keeping the air going into your lungs more moist, which keeps your body from having to add that moisture itself.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sleeping 'with' 2 turtles and 2 bettas. They all in good smell. It's ME who doesn;t take a bath


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol maxpayne


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could cause problems if you have allergies to some types of molds and algae, but for the most part there should be no issue. A air conditioner will pull out moisture and in cooler weather when the air is not running I guess you open windows once in awhile. So things should be fine. In the winter the extra humidity in the air is good for you so the only problem is possibly with the house itself. The floor falling through because of the weight of the tanks.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

[qoute]Baby_Baby said; if we went to close to the tv, that we'd get sucked in.[/qoute]

I think I had a TV try to do that to me once


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> I think I had a TV try to do that to me once


Had your mom given you some brownies that looked like it had green oregano sprinkled inside?  haha


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Unfounded. Big humidifiers really. But any ailments you may aquire would be from physically touching the water with an open wound, not airborne. 
But, for the love of God, don't tell them about the open wound bit, you don't want them to go off on you about that


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, what responses. I didnt think I would get anything. 
As far as the floor I'm in the basement so no worries. No windows though.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

And its now even a sticky one! Ouch help me get rid of this... ha ha jk


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hey tk where you been? i havent "seen" you in a while!


----------



## elmaxxx (Jun 28, 2005)

I had my aquarium in bedroom once but couldn't sleep well because of freaky noise my air pump had. So now it's in my living room thats better I suppose


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The filter in my turtle tank just can't wake me up. My bedroom is at the side of a highway like most other houses here, so noises from the filter is nothing


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it wakes you guys up? that noise puts me to sleep!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just dont keep the water too warm. If you roll over and drop your hand in the tank you might end up with a wet bed.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHA i sure hope not for her sake! :lol:


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have 7 tanks in my room and I am still alive and very healthy.
I like having tanks in my room its awsome for growing plants that like humidity just keep air moving and you should be fine
in total that is a total of 125 gallons worth of water.1-5g 2-10g 2-20g 2-30g


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> the aquarium light being on at night


Wait a minute, you turn that on at night? Careful or ya stress the fish...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

guppyart said:


> I have 7 tanks in my room and I am still alive and very healthy.
> I like having tanks in my room its awsome for growing plants that like humidity just keep air moving and you should be fine
> in total that is a total of 125 gallons worth of water.1-5g 2-10g 2-20g 2-30g



are you sure your healthy? maybe thats what made you so tall......jk :lol:


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Lydia said:


> are you sure your healthy? maybe thats what made you so tall......jk :lol:


wait a minute I might be able to patent that for some growth serum and I will rule the world with tall people that would be awsome


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Lol, I have had fish tanks in my room scince I was 13 (3 years) and I don't feel sick Hah


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> ha. i don't need serum! i'm already a home grown jolly green giant!


same here and I love it and will never give it up.
But you could still make a profit selling it to all the short people look how many of them there are


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> the tank isn't nxt to my bed! ha, i was too afraid i'd tip it over.


 
I won't ask how u think u would


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I won't ask how u think u would


Lol, that's funny.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I won't ask how u think u would



lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

All I can say is that I've had aquariums in my bedroom for like, 8 years or so, and I'm still alive. Right now, my 120g and my 30g are in my bedroom.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

If your bedroom is located in the basement, that in itself could be the problem. Mold thrives in basement area, maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its a fully finished basement.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

still there Lexus, just have a dehumidifier down there for sure if u dont already most homeowners have them in their basments, a big time plus to have on there.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I have tank in my room - i know what your parents mean Lexus, I get mold in my room now because of increased humidity from the tank.
That's about it
won't kill you though unless you have a deathly allergic reaction to mold spores


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

In fact, I need humidity dry days really make me sick especially dry + cold.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Lexus said:


> anyone heard anything about possibly lung fungus or health risks?


Lung fungus, is that like lung butter? :lol: j/k 

I had a few tanks in my bedroom in the past. They were in there for years and I'm still ticking. I never had a mold problem either.

I've since moved them all to basements since any spills will be on concrete, and its easier to have all the tanks in one area since I have expanded to over a dozen tanks. :wink: I wouldn't worry about it if its just a couple tanks.

I do sort of miss being able to watch a tank from bed though, relaxing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

I live two blocks away from the muddy Mississippi River, filled to the rim with fish, turtles, and snakes. If having tanks in your bedroom is dangerous, then I'm sure that living next to the river is worse. I haven't heard of any health problems in this town due to the river, so I doubt that having tanks in a bedroom would hurt anything. I've got a 55 gallon, a 30 gallon and a few 10 gallons in my room right now, and have for about six years.  No health problems from that yet.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I hope it's not I am getting a 47 gallon in my room !


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

> I have tank in my room - i know what your parents mean Lexus, I get mold in my room now because of increased humidity from the tank.
> That's about it
> won't kill you though unless you have a deathly allergic reaction to mold spores


Having mold can be very, very bad. If you have signs of mold or high humidity, especially in a finished basement area, GET A DEHUMIDIFIER!!!!!! & make sure you kill the mold, Mold can cause extreme illness, most notably it can give you Asthma. I am a project manager for a construction company and mold is one of the biggest concerns of our industry. I met a woman who has lost everything because of mold whether directly or indirectly. 

*Do yourself a favor and get a dehumidifier if the hummidity is a problem & watch for mold!*


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

On a lighter note, I have had tanks in my rooms for apx 8 years. No problems! just watch the mold thing!


----------

